# Stone Crabs West Bay



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

After a 14 year hiatus from commercial crabbing I decided not to lease my license out and put a few traps in the water.

So far so good as I forgot just how good stone crab claws were. I am getting more than I can eat so if anybody wants any PM the trusty 2cool crabber!


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

Dude!!! That looks Dayum good!! Wish I was closer. I would definitely be coming by. The Makers looks promising as well.( for a rough day at work tomorrow) lol


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm gonna start with 5 lbs. . I love those things .


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

are these the same ones from Florida?


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

charlie23 said:


> are these the same ones from Florida?


The exact same species.


----------



## Jess2015 (Feb 1, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

We bought a party at a charity event last year, and they served the biggest stone crab claws I've ever seen. It had been a while since I had any, and I remembered just how good they are.

The bottle of Makers sitting there with them just screams, "The Good Life". Enjoy, my friend.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Thatâ€™s L I V I N right there


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

We ate a PILE of them on vacation in Nevis 2 years ago...work trip at the Four Seasons.

They used a band saw (I assume) and made a single cut around both the upper and lower part of the pincher.

All you had to do to eat them was slide the shell off...amazing.

Turns out I can eat about 10X as many when I donâ€™t have to crack them 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Couldn't stand it and had to get some. Thanks Its Catchy! They were AWESOME!
Hot and Cold Stone Crab Claws with garlic mashed potatoes, roasted brussel sprouts, mustard dip, and melted butter.


----------



## tigerbait1970 (Jun 12, 2014)

Any special license needed to set traps out? Are the traps different than the ones used for blue crabs? What about the bait? I know you're only supposed to harvest one claw, the left I believe?


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

tigerbait1970 said:


> Any special license needed to set traps out? Are the traps different than the ones used for blue crabs? What about the bait? I know you're only supposed to harvest one claw, the left I believe?


Just your state license with saltwater endorsement. Allowed 6 traps per person and right claw only. Must be 3" from bottom tip to elbow. The same traps you catch blue crab with work on stone crab.


----------



## tigerbait1970 (Jun 12, 2014)

Its Catchy said:


> Just your state license with saltwater endorsement. Allowed 6 traps per person and right claw only. Must be 3" from bottom tip to elbow. The same traps you catch blue crab with work on stone crab.


Thanks, any suggestions on bait?


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

tigerbait1970 said:


> Thanks, any suggestions on bait?


Fish heads work best on a multiple day soak if possible near reef or structure


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

I recall it being a bonus to catch 1 stone crab when out blue crabbing. I've never seen people with numbers of stone crab claws like that from our local bay system. That's awesome. We all can drop bait, but it takes knowledge and experience to make it come together like that. Good stuff Its Catchy!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

and it's catch and release too. Nice work. Love me some crab.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I have about 16 pounds of stone crab claws if anyone wants them shoot me a text, PM or call. Glenn 832-418-1228. Thanks


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I gave incorrect info. The law is 2 1/2" from bottom tip to elbow not 3"


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

How to measure the claw of a stone crab.

https://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/outdoor-annual/fishing/images/clawlength.jpg

Stone Crab
measurement of stone crab claw from tip to jointOnly the right claw may be retained or possessed. The body of the stone crab must be immediately returned to the water from which it was taken.

Daily Bag: No limit Possession: No limit Minimum Length: 2 1/2 inch claw (Measured from the tip of claw to first joint behind the immovable claw)


----------



## tangalangus (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the claws Glenn!


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Dam! Do you have any left or going to be catching more? And can you ship? I definitely would like a few pounds if so. Never had them before.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Texashookset said:


> Dam! Do you have any left or going to be catching more? And can you ship? I definitely would like a few pounds if so. Never had them before.


I have been going 2-3 times a week but as the temps warm I should be going every day. I have never tried to ship but I'm sure I could figure it out via FedEx. Shoot me a PM we can work it out


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Did, thank you!


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

tangalangus said:


> Thanks for the claws Glenn!


That is a nice looking meal?
How do you get them out of the shell so clean? Mine never look that pretty.


----------



## dmdavis (May 24, 2015)

I ws just in Everglades City, FL where they catch 98% of commercial stone crab catch in US....did not try them!!! I must be really slow


----------



## tangalangus (Oct 18, 2006)

LaddH said:


> That is a nice looking meal?
> How do you get them out of the shell so clean? Mine never look that pretty.


The trick is to not overcook the claws. Couple taps with the end of a solid butter knife and everything just falls apart.

if you don't get it the first time, try again :cheers:


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Had a few that I froze and saved. Celebrating our 37th Wedding Anniversary with my wife and best friend! Decided to eat at home...reverse seared filet mignon and stone crab claws. Weâ€™re leaving on a cruise this Saturday to continue the celebration! Thank you Babe for a great life together and for many more years to come!


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Nothing says I love you like fresh stone crab claws and filet mignon reverse seared/medium rare!


----------



## Skifffer (Aug 11, 2016)

Realvestor said:


> Had a few that I froze and saved. Celebrating our 37th Wedding Anniversary with my wife and best friend! Decided to eat at home...reverse seared filet mignon and stone crab claws. Weâ€™re leaving on a cruise this Saturday to continue the celebration! Thank you Babe for a great life together and for many more years to come!


Meal looks amazing, congrats and enjoy the cruise!


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Catchy , call me when you have more . I still want some 409-761-0561


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Its Catchy said:


> Nothing says I love you like fresh stone crab claws and filet mignon reverse seared/medium rare!


Thanks for providing the Stone Crab Claws! As always, they were AWESOME!


----------



## POC-Plugger (Jul 20, 2016)

Realvestor said:


> Had a few that I froze and saved. Celebrating our 37th Wedding Anniversary with my wife and best friend! Decided to eat at home...reverse seared filet mignon and stone crab claws. Weâ€™re leaving on a cruise this Saturday to continue the celebration! Thank you Babe for a great life together and for many more years to come!


man you win the internet today with that delicious looking picture!!! Thanks for making me hungry now!


----------



## Missin'Link (Oct 17, 2008)

Picked up 6lbs of Stone Crab Claws from Glenn today.
They were already cooked and were quite delicious!
It is pretty rare to pick up seafood that is ready to eat without any preparation.

Thank you Glenn!


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

For those who don't know about handling stone crab claws. Once the claw is harvested do not throw them on ice, refrigerate or freeze them. It causes the meat to stick to the shell and makes eating them much harder.

Keep them cool but not directly on ice and boil them as soon as you get home. Then you can refrigerate them until eating or freeze them. The meat will not stick to the shell and the product is excellent.

And for all those who are asking where and how to catch them? Stone crab like highly saline bays, with good flow from the Gulf and structure. Reef, wrecks, jetties etc...

You are not going to catch them in brackish water bays.

Bait your traps with fish heads that will last a long time and let the traps soak as long as possible. One week soaks are ideal.

And always leave a small stone crab behind in the traps when harvesting. They seem to attract others. I hope this helps and Bon Apettite!


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

I have never been able to catch more than 2. I caught my cat playing with this one in the driveway.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

